# SHOW your fly fishing boat.



## LUISJG

post a pic of your fly fishing boat here.. 

here is mine, not nuch but damm good boat!!


----------



## Backcast

*Mitzi 15 tiller for sale*

Mitzi for sale


----------



## hooter

custom built by me...just finished her after a couple of years.

hOOter


----------



## Stuart

Had her 5 years come this November.


----------



## Bruce J

My Maverick HPX-T, just over a year old:


----------



## YAKNTX

Had it since the beginning of the year and it's great to fly fish out of.Also have one in red.


----------



## devil1824

Nice yak. Bad choice of beer.:rotfl: nice boats guys, I'm starting to change my mind on boats now.


----------



## flynut

*maverick*

2003 maverick hpxt. had it one year and love every minute.


----------



## YAKNTX

devil1824 said:


> Nice yak. Bad choice of beer.:rotfl: nice boats guys, I'm starting to change my mind on boats now.


Thanks, yea, the drink was free though.


----------



## Whipray

Hells Bay Whipray


----------



## bamdvm

hooter said:


> custom built by me...just finished her after a couple of years.
> 
> hOOter


Have been looking forward to seeing this one splashed for awhile. Glad she's finished. If you ever get down to Rockport, PM me, I'd love to look at her. (i've got the same boat)


----------



## let's go

I've had her for 45 days and she's already got 31 days on the water.


----------



## Whipray

Beautiful boat Let's go. Love the powder coating.


----------



## Mavman

Let's Go, does that Fury a tunnel hull? Nice, dry looking skiff.


----------



## Backcast

anwsering for Scott, He told me it does not have a tunnel

joe


----------



## let's go

No tunnel. I was hesitant about that, but the builder assured me the sponsons/hull design would act as a tunnel and I'd get better performance. Note to self - listen to the guy who designed the boat. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Animal Chris

Where'd you take that picture, Scott, at the mouth of Carancahua?


----------



## PiratesRun

*1995 Hewes Redfisher 18*

Here is my sled


----------



## let's go

Animal Chris said:


> Where'd you take that picture, Scott, at the mouth of Carancahua?


Nah, that's in the back end of Chocolate Bayou. lmao

Actually, I was on my way home from picking her up in Orlando and a fellow guide out of Panama City wanted to see the new model. He offered to take me tarpon fishing if I had the time...I spent two days there. Freakin awesome place. We anchored on the beachfront in 10-12 feet of water and I could clearly see the individual links on my anchor chain. The second day I was out there by myself and decided to cool off with a quick swim. The boat was looing so cool that I grabbed the WP camera and took a bunch of photos.

Thought this one was cool.


----------



## IXP Rods

2010 Ankona Copperhead...


----------



## Golden

14.5 Bell Cat








Not what you'd call a traditional fly fishing boat...er skiff but this little scooter does it all well. However, poling it into the wind - it is too noisy. It'll hold 7 fly and six conventional rods and all the stowage room you'd possibly need. Both aluminum platforms were hand made by my brother and it's ten years old (2001) "Muy Guapo" built in POC TEXAS!


----------



## fishnstringer

*Hooter,*

I'm sure others would be, as interested in learning more about your design and construction f your new rig, as I would be. It really looks well planned and built. Enjoy!


hooter said:


> custom built by me...just finished her after a couple of years.
> 
> hOOter


----------



## IXP Rods

fishnstringer said:


> I'm sure others would be, as interested in learning more about your design and construction f your new rig, as I would be. It really looks well planned and built. Enjoy!


Looks like an FS18

http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=FS18


----------



## Saltwater Fly Guy

*My Saltwater Fly boat*

Texas Skiff by Majek with top drive.


----------



## Caimen18

The puddlejumper in POC


----------



## Choo Choo

*Here is mine*

know its an old post but new old boat should fit here nicely.. 05' Mitzi 15


----------



## devil1824

Very nice Mitzi.


----------



## trevor21

My 03 Curlew


----------



## Laguna Freak

*East Cape Lostmen*

Here's a pic of my 2012 Lostmen on the Minn Kota wade anchor last weekend near Shamrock Cove.


----------



## Stuart

Lets keep this going. Here's a more recent pic of mine at PINS. One of fewer than ten Bare Bones models made.


----------



## mule76

*08 mitzi 16*

2008 mitzi 16


----------



## Knotty Fly

My 2012 Newwater Ibis


----------



## SuperYak

2013 Maverick HPXT


----------



## Stuart

SuperYak, that is sweet.


----------



## Coconut Groves

Yeah, I'll be happy to take any one of those Maverick's off yall's hands. Here is my skiff - aint pretty, but she'll poke in 4", run in 6" and get up in 8".


----------



## Pete A.

Here's a pic of my oldest son and one of our "fleet". I grew up flyfishing out of tube floats chasing bass & bream.

Pete A.


----------



## cltcrj

*HB*

17'8" HB Prof.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

*j16*

Carolina skiff j16. It aint pretty but it definately gets the job done. Since these pics weve added a new minn kota trolling motor and a jack plate.


----------



## tsubeta04

my new to me carolina skiff j16

havent been able to fly fish yet but man i cant wait.

looking at installing the mini jacker to go into even skinnier water










Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xplorin08

I'll play... '08 Beavertail


----------



## YAKNTX

Here is my new one. Will run and get up in about 2" of water


----------



## AguaMala

15' Kenner pro skiff


----------



## meterman

*skiff*

here is mine had it a year now just finished updating 
mac


----------



## Xplorin08

Here's my second toy that I keep in the Valley - My dad (who is retired) uses it weekly and loves it. Not a good poling boat but it definitely gets you into very shallow water, and more importantly, gets you out.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Here you go, although I don't know why anybody would care to see my boots 










But at size 15 they could be classified as boats too.


----------



## Coconut Groves

meterman said:


> here is mine had it a year now just finished updating
> mac


What does that draft on plane and while poling? How is the hull slap?


----------



## Hahnster

*Beavertail BT3*

Beavertail BT3


----------



## cool river

*Towee Boats*

Towee Boats Guide Tested Skiffs, River Master 16. Hand built in McMinnville, TN. Drafts about 4" fully loaded, and planes easily with 2 men and a 9.9 HP.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

cool river said:


> Towee Boats Guide Tested Skiffs, River Master 16. Hand built in McMinnville, TN. Drafts about 4" fully loaded, and planes easily with 2 men and a 9.9 HP.


I've been looking at those and am fairly intrigued. Could you give us a review and more info? Plus, any price or where to get them?


----------



## noise.boy

East Cape Fury. Number three in TX.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CObob

less is more


----------



## CObob

cool river said:


> Towee Boats Guide Tested Skiffs, River Master 16. Hand built in McMinnville, TN. Drafts about 4" fully loaded, and planes easily with 2 men and a 9.9 HP.


don't guide my light....


----------



## rjackh

CObob said:


> less is more


Is that a NMZ?


----------



## Roofish

CObob, Love that Noe


----------



## yesnos

*Just got it last weekend will be in Rockport this weekend*


----------



## mikedeleon

CObob said:


> less is more


How do you bass fish lake austin without a trolling motor? Hope you don't fish much when the wakeboard boats come by.


----------



## doaks

*East Cape Lostmen Tunnel*

East Cape Lostmen Tunnel


----------



## Longshot270

Here's one of 'em.


----------



## CObob

Longshot270 said:


> Here's one of 'em.


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## CObob

mikedeleon said:


> How do you bass fish lake austin without a trolling motor? Hope you don't fish much when the wakeboard boats come by.


carefully; and most often at night


----------



## Laguna Freak

*D Oaks*



doaks said:


> East Cape Lostmen Tunnel


David,

Love your sled! Thanks for all your help and advice with mine.


----------



## Longshot270

CObob said:


> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Send me a PM next few times you go out during the day. I've been wanting to try out Lake Austin. :cheers:


----------



## mikedeleon

CObob said:


> carefully; and most often at night


Well I will say from my experience (I lived in Austin for a long time before moving recently) that fly fishing LA is really tough if you are looking for big bass. I threw many a big fly from my boat on that lake looking to hook a big bass like the gear fisherman do, it's very tough to say the least. Too much grass and the big bass are really deep except during the spawn.

Ever caught a big one on the fly in that lake? Catching big perch and 1 pound bass can be done, but the big ones is a tough game with a fly rod.


----------



## CObob

mikedeleon said:


> Well I will say from my experience (I lived in Austin for a long time before moving recently) that fly fishing LA is really tough if you are looking for big bass. I threw many a big fly from my boat on that lake looking to hook a big bass like the gear fisherman do, it's very tough to say the least. Too much grass and the big bass are really deep except during the spawn.
> 
> Ever caught a big one on the fly in that lake? Catching big perch and 1 pound bass can be done, but the big ones is a tough game with a fly rod.











just over 24", no scale
don't try to fish like the bass boat boys, your arm will fall off.


----------



## ztmleafar

*2002 Pathfinder 17 T*

function before fashion


----------



## bslittle79

*Home Builts*

Here's a few of my home designed and home built skiffs.

All synthetic composite.







All wood composite.



Fish it like you stole it and then take a chainsaw to it and let the city get rid of it.



All synthetic composite. I put a poling platform on it later, but it poled like an inner tube.


----------



## bslittle79

My favorite one of all. All wood composite.


----------



## aggie182

bslittle79 said:


> Here's a few of my home designed and home built skiffs.
> 
> All synthetic composite. I put a poling platform on it later, but it poled like an inner tube.


Me likey! Looks like too much fun.


----------



## CueroGobblers88

Had this boat for only about a month now. Amazingly efficient at flats fishing compared to our 40 year old floundering rig, we just gotta find the fish now.


----------



## devil1824

Very nice guys! Love the dog bed. lol.


----------



## sfronterhouse

*Panga Skiff*


----------



## Russ757

Heres the new boat! Havent fished out of it yet


----------



## Russ757




----------



## Spectaker

= (


----------



## mikedeleon

What size panga is that?? I am curious as to what you think about that boat.


----------



## rjackh

CueroGobblers88 said:


> Had this boat for only about a month now. Amazingly efficient at flats fishing compared to our 40 year old floundering rig, we just gotta find the fish now.


what is it?


----------



## Cool Blue Kid




----------



## Cool Blue Kid

Johnny's Weld Craft Jet! Wicked Shallow!


----------

